# sent box not keeping copies of my sent msgs



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Why is my sent box not keeping copies of my sent messages. Is this a privilege after so many posts or what


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

You have to enable it.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Go to edit opitions and at the bottom of the page you will see Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default. Check it and you are good to go.


----------

